
The Decade the Internet Lost Its Joy - raleighm
https://gen.medium.com/the-decade-the-internet-lost-its-joy-4898c2c44cb4
======
raxxorrax
There are still a lot of joyful things and great communities on the net.
Haven't spend too much time there, but I wouldn't count tiktok among those
places though. Proportional to user counts these are still relatively bland
places.

That people are able to monetize attention today has advantages and
disadvantages. Before the content was filtered by being provided by
enthusiasts that didn't get compensation besides feedback. Today it enables
some people to spend time together while getting payed to do so, which is also
pretty great.

But there is a profound dark side to the huge amounts of money coming in.
Advertising always had a bad reputation, but it seems they perfected their
animosity to anything human in the 21st century. At least they pay for some
content that I like.

But I don't really want a net that "takes care of me". Although such a thing
did indeed exist once. At least 10 years ago someone would have helped you
with emphasized profanity to underline the silliness of that thought.

~~~
NonDescriptName
I agree. I also think that there is a huge amount of side effects that we are
only recently discovering.

After reading this I have to wonder where the line between useful and
entertaining vs. creepy stalker is for the internet.

